# 2010 Madone 6.5 fork $$ ?



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

Crashed and looks like I'll need a new one.. Bike shop doesn't have a price on it yet, anybody know what this is going to set me back with (or without) the Trek crash replacement program? Ugh.


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

To answer my own question.. $500 with shipping.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

yikes.

will it match?


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

Supposedly. It was a stock paint scheme so it should be ok. By the way, that was with the Trek crash replacement program and the shop making $0.00 off of it.


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

Doesn't really look like $500.00 in damage does it?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

RacerOne said:


> Doesn't really look like $500.00 in damage does it?


Yep it looks like you'll need a new fork. $500ish is what a new high end fork runs for, especially when you add in painting it.


----------



## berny1234 (Sep 3, 2008)

I just had a similiar incident, wrecked and cracked my fork, albeit slightly more seriously...the right leg basically snapped in half. Is there any chance you could still get a fork that matches the 2010 paint schemes?


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

From what I gather from the bike shop replacing mine, they aren't giving out the old ones due to the 'issue' with them breaking at the steer tube. Therefore, they junked all the ones they had in stock and are now busy painting up a bunch of the new ones with the beefed up steerer. I'm supposed to be getting the old style scheme to match my bike.


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

Bike shop just called, it looks like the fork is on the truck for delivery. This makes me happy, and just a little over 2 weeks for the new one to come in isn't that bad.


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

The bike shop just got the new fork in for me, they and I were quite surprised to see that it was actually a 2008 model (with the fork crown thing on top) painted black.. not quite was I was expecting.. shop is looking into it.


----------

